# Who has used hygetropins



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

Who knows where hygetropins are from?
I thought they are Chinese. I finished
A box a couple of months ago. I didn't 
Realize it had an anti- counterfeit sticker
On it. Until I was reading up on them
Tonight. I took out the old box and scratched
Off the sticker. There is a 16 digit 
Code that you can type into their website
When I scratched it off there were 
Russian letters with numbers. I think
It's odd they would have Cyrillic letters
In their code. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 19, 2012)

ihave yet to sue the hygs but am going to pullthe trigger very soon, and yes they come from china, the factory where the new ones are made is in china i am 90% sure on that. You may have got a kit of the old hgys or maybe a counterfit. although i hope not. There are twodiffrent hgys sites, one for the old hgys and one for the new hgys that just came out recentky


----------



## BigFella (Dec 19, 2012)

I and my wife are using them now, though ours definitely have (very tiny) normal numbers under the anti-tampering sticker. After one week I can report . . . absolutely nothing. (As one would expect.) But the powder dissolved like magic - it was fascinating doing it. It oozes quality - I hope there is some actual goodness in there!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

ive been on them for 9wks now.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> ive been on them for 9wks now.



How are your results after 9 weeks gymrat?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

fatloss, better sleep.  veins are coming back because im getting leaner


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

I shredded up very well when I was on the
Hygetropins as well. Although I'm holding
Water and am smothing over on the Rips
Anyone know why that would be!


----------



## SAD (Dec 20, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> I shredded up very well when I was on the
> Hygetropins as well. Although I'm holding
> Water and am smothing over on the Rips
> Anyone know why that would be!



That's a can of worms right there Jax.  My personal belief, based on my experience, is that the Hyges are of higher purity and therefore the sides are less.  I will not say that the hyges have more hgh or less hgh per vial, because I don't have anything to back it up, but I will say that my dreams were just as vivid and noticed no difference OTHER THAN WATER WEIGHT AND LETHARGY between the rips and the hyges.  I'll be on rips for a while now because I've got 6 kits to burn through, but when I'm done with them I'll be switching to hyges.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

SAD said:


> That's a can of worms right there Jax.  My personal belief, based on my experience, is that the Hyges are of higher purity and therefore the sides are less.  I will not say that the hyges have more hgh or less hgh per vial, because I don't have anything to back it up, but I will say that my dreams were just as vivid and noticed no difference OTHER THAN WATER WEIGHT AND LETHARGY between the rips and the hyges.  I'll be on rips for a while now because I've got 6 kits to burn through, but when I'm done with them I'll be switching to hyges.



wana send me your rips and il shoot you over a few kits hyges.....lol


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 20, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> wana send me your rips and il shoot you over a few kits hyges.....lol



Ill swap a kit or two with you. 
I only did one kit of hygetropins 
I'd like to do anther kit of hyges
Once I finish this kit of Rips which
Will be in two weeks and compare the 
Difference back to back.


----------



## SAD (Dec 20, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> wana send me your rips and il shoot you over a few kits hyges.....lol



That would be illegal sir, and my posts are fictional and for comedic purposes only.


----------



## SAD (Dec 20, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> Ill swap a kit or two with you.
> I only did one kit of hygetropins
> I'd like to do anther kit of hyges
> Once I finish this kit of Rips which
> ...




He was kidding Jax.  Nobody swaps or trades or buys or sells here.  That's a good way to get scammed or busted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> Ill swap a kit or two with you.
> I only did one kit of hygetropins
> I'd like to do anther kit of hyges
> Once I finish this kit of Rips which
> ...



Careful JAXNY. The rules are here to protect you and all.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> He was kidding Jax.  Nobody swaps or trades or buys or sells here.  That's a good way to get scammed or busted.



My post are for comedic purposes too. 
I'm just not a very good comedian yet, 
Think I better keep my day job.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

yea, was just for shits/kicks.......


----------

